
Witchcraft and Wizardry – RPG game created in Minecraft - syx
https://www.planetminecraft.com/project/harry-potter-adventure-map-3347878
======
EndXA
People's ability to _create_ in Minecraft is amazing.

Case in point: someone built a Quad-Core computer that runs inside the game
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbO0tqH8f5I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbO0tqH8f5I))

~~~
ehsankia
It's unfortunately that games with thriving modding communities are so few far
between these days. So many fantastic games have branches off of GoldSrc,
Source, Starcraft, WC3, Quake, etc. Nowadays it's mostly just Minecraft left.

I do wonder if it has to do with game making tools such as Unity becoming so
much more prevalent. I'm guessing most people have just migrated to making
their own indie games instead of making mods for other games which is much
harder to monetize and scale.

Although I guess there's a resurgence of game creator games. Dreams [0] and
Crayta [1] specifically. Very reminiscence of Gmod and the like.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rezzjJ4NtK0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rezzjJ4NtK0)
[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTo8TiOoABk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTo8TiOoABk)

~~~
tialaramex
For one thing Minecraft absorbs a lot of this interest. I'm not going to check
out your new mod for some game I don't own and which has no other notable
mods, but I might check your Minecraft mod, and I definitely will play it if
it gets bundled into a "pack" I was interested in anyway. I had no particular
enthusiasm for a mod focused on rats (plague rats, rat breeding, rat training,
an entire rat civilisation including terrible rat-based puns...) but it's
baked into MC Eternal so now I have a cage full of tame rats and a hankering
to find Ratlantis.

The choice of Java for Minecraft really matters. Java's if-it-compiles-it-
probably-runs approach means third rate programmers can easily put something
together that doesn't crash the game mysteriously every five seconds. Java's
strong OO background is well-suited to modifying a game too, and particularly
to allowing mods to be compatible with each other.

Constraint is often helpful in art. Few of us have the grand vision (and
sufficient free time) to build a sprawling Total Conversion that radically
overhauls gameplay, visual style and so on. So if you're thinking smaller then
something like Super Mario Maker 2 looks pretty good. Can you put in weeks to
make something as fresh as the Mario "ROM hacks" made with Lunar Magic
(software to modify Mario) which Nintendo won't admit inspired SMM? No. But
you can spend a few hours arranging pre-existing components to make something
pretty interesting within Nintendo's agreed constraints. Or you can spend five
minutes adding every possible boss character to a single screen fight like a
two year old finger painting. Whatever you want.

~~~
ladberg
I would also add IMO the main reason that Java matters: it's easily moddable
without the creator's permission. For most of Minecraft's existence, there was
zero official mod support and zero in-game scripting abilities. However, Java
is relatively easily decompilable and many modders put in effort to
deobfuscate it.

The end result is that Minecraft was easily moddable without Mojang needing to
officially support them in any way.

------
qznc
Did anybody ever attempt to load a Dwarf Fortress world into Minecraft?

~~~
opan
Minetest has a mod called DFCaverns that makes the underground like Dwarf
Fortress.

~~~
swiley
I wish I could convince my friends to play minetest. A bunch of our old
minecraft accounts got screwed up when microsoft bought the game but it's
_still_ more popular.

I poked around with running minetest in JSlinux so it would be even easier to
join but it's missing the vector instructions and I can't seem to get luajit
to run without those no matter how I build it (not that it matters, the
graphics and everything are so slow that freeciv barely gets 5FPS plus the
whole nested TCP networking thing.)

------
softwarejosh
someone should plug minetest here, an open source reimplemtation of minecraft
for use in creating mod packs

~~~
detaro
Any recommendation for getting into minetest? The default "game" it ships with
feels a bit too barren and unpolished, and I didn't really know what to pick
instead.

------
aantix
Does this run on pocket edition? That’s the version my kids play on their
iPads.

~~~
ILikeOwls
> Currently only works in Java Minecraft version 1.13.2!

> Unfortunately, it does not work in Minecraft Bedrock Edition or Playstation
> Edition.

Pocket Edition is bedrock edition I think, so that would be a no.

------
ludamad
Isn't Minecraft an RPG game? I'd call it a Harry Potter adventure mod

~~~
detaro
The vanilla game isn't usually considered one. E.g. it doesn't really have a
fleshed out character or a narrative.

~~~
pault
Isn't the whole point of the RP in RPG that the player is responsible for
fleshing out the character?

~~~
detaro
Basically all RP systems do have player-choosen character details and
progression with gameplay consequences, be it a points system, a skill tree,
just attributes that cause the game world to react... RP games that aren't
strictly multi-player also typically have some sort of story line and pre-
designed role for the player, because the world should reflect the role being
played in some way, and unless there is a human GM it can't do that for
anything random the player came up with.

You can forego all that and role play in Minecraft, but that's primarily
because it is a sandbox which you can use for whatever. And most RPG
mods/maps/servers do add some of the mechanisms above.

~~~
pault
> Basically all RP systems do have player-choosen character details and
> progression with gameplay consequences, be it a points system, a skill tree,
> just attributes that cause the game world to react.

A renaissance fair is RP without the G. Chess is a G without the RP. D&D is an
RPG.

------
apotheon
I get a 403 error.

While I'm here, I'll just point out that the "G" in RPG stands for "game".

~~~
seanperkins
They may have mentioned game so someone did not think they created a rocket
propelled grenade.

~~~
mhd
Well, it could be a game written in the IBM RPG language, if that's possible
at all…

~~~
kbutler
Someone needs to make an RPG in RPG and make sure it has RPGs...in minecraft.

